# Galaxy S5



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Well apparently it's being announced on the 24th February , only seems 10 minutes since I got my S4 !! (and they reckon apple churn them out) , so what do we think it going to look like ?, what features etc ?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

If its anything like the last 'big launch' it will just be faster and bigger with more useless features that take up the phones memory. Buy a 16gb phone but only get to use 9gb. Samsung are a joke when it comes to bringing new phones out. Withen months of a model coming out they release another one.

After all that I still have a s4 lol!!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> If its anything like the last 'big launch' it will just be faster and bigger with more useless features that take up the phones memory. Buy a 16gb phone but only get to use 9gb. Samsung are a joke when it comes to bringing new phones out. Withen months of a model coming out they release another one.
> 
> After all that I still have a s4 lol!!


I would say Samsung are slower than Apple at popping out phones, it seems quite a while since the S4 was launched. Like you say it'll be interesting what the changes are, be a shame if just bigger, thinner and faster. Problem is they'll keep on doing it as long as fools are out there buying them in the millions. I'll be interested as I'm out of contract with the S2 so it'll bring prices down for the S4 although now i'm on giffgaff i'm getting used to £7.50 a month and thinking why bother paying £20/month just for a new phone.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Been reading the hype on the web and samsung have supposedly slimmed down the rubbish they dump on the phone leaving it more usable for users........ i will wait and see my contract is up for renewal now so cant decide between galaxy S5 and nexus 5.

Google have just announced the nexus 6 !!!! But no release date


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Couldn't care less about the S5 , my S4 has been that poor in reliability that I wont touch another Samsung phone


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

My S3 has been brilliant, but unfortunately i still have it for another year. Can't wait to get an S6!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

You'll probably see less of the Touchwiz skin. Google smacked Samsung back into touch using the Motorola patents because Samsung were getting too big for their boots in Google's view. 

I'm due an upgrade in June so I'm keeping an eye on what's out there. Strangely tempted by Apple (never had an iPhone before) but with Apple TV and an iPad already in the house it's starting to make more sense.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The phone release dates do seem to come thick and fast these days. I wouldn't say Samsung are any worse that Apple as they are every year too. The S4 was released April last year and by the time the S5 comes, it'll be pretty much a year. 

Here is Apple's release dates.

1st gen(also called 2G): June 29, 2007 3G: July 11, 2008 3GS: June 19, 2009 4: June 24, 2010 4S: October 14, 2011 5: September 21, 2012 5C and 5S: September 20, 2013

Samsung released the S4 April 2013, S3 May 2012 and the S2 May 2011.

We can pretty much assume we'll see a new phone every year. It is very common for technology based electronic items to change regularly. Tvs and computers are superceded weeks apart it seems. 

When there is such desire that so many people need to have the latest model, there will always be a market when releasing one every year.

I heard a few rumours(internet rumours) that Samsung were never with the S4 and predicted the S5 would come quicker. 

It will be interesting to see what worthwhile features they have added. 

I'm almost at the end of this contract and have yet to decide my next move. I'm still strongly considering a Nexus 5 on a sim only deal, but did see the Carphonewarehouse were now doing the Nexus 5 at a far better price on contract. 

It will depend how good the S5 turns out to be and as long as it's not too expensive.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone else seen it then ?, not sure i like the look of the rear !!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

http://live.theverge.com/live-samsung-unpacked-5-mwc-2014/


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not too sure myself.

Most folk wrap in up in a case never to be seen anyways.

I'll need to read up about the spec later. I did see it had a heart rate monitor.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

There is going to be a platinum edition with a similar metal case body to the HTC One also released


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I want one!:argie::argie:


----------



## AeroHot (Feb 9, 2013)

Its a bit meh, looks like samsung's design department phoned it in(again)...excuse the pun. Maybe i'm hoping for too much for them to design/produce something different aesthetically.

Any word on wireless charging?


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I think the Sony Z2 would be a better choice.

http://www.sonymobile.com/gb/products/phones/xperia-z2/?gclid=CJevx9rw5rwCFQfItAodkAcAig


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

silverblack said:


> I think the Sony Z2 would be a better choice.
> 
> http://www.sonymobile.com/gb/products/phones/xperia-z2/?gclid=CJevx9rw5rwCFQfItAodkAcAig


Great devices,but they dont feel good to hold. Edges are too square and makes it feel bigger than it actually is!

I find it easier to hold a note 3 over my xperia Z

HTC one is by far the best phone to hold


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Contracts nearly up on my HTC ONE and it has been faultless, fast and with a camera that trumps all my pals phones so I'm looking forward to the ONE2 press release but I have this nagging feeling that if I don't get this Samsung and the wrist band i'll be missing out on something :lol:

I cycle daily to work and back, if these wrist bands let you control apps like Strava and what not whilst your phone is some place safe then its a huge plus point as will water resistance and what not, i've never dropped a phone down the loo but I know folk who do it on a bi-monthly basis, if Apple tried their hand at environmental protection they would be quids in with many people!


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Great devices,but they dont feel good to hold. Edges are too square and makes it feel bigger than it actually is!
> 
> I find it easier to hold a note 3 over my xperia Z
> 
> HTC one is by far the best phone to hold


I only lasted 3 weeks with my Sony Z as you say it feels really big with the squared off corners.But these new Sonys Z1 and now the Z2 have rounded off the corners so might be better.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Xploit said:


> Contracts nearly up on my HTC ONE and it has been faultless, fast and with a camera that trumps all my pals phones so I'm looking forward to the ONE2 press release but I have this nagging feeling that if I don't get this Samsung and the wrist band i'll be missing out on something :lol:
> 
> I cycle daily to work and back, if these wrist bands let you control apps like Strava and what not whilst your phone is some place safe then its a huge plus point as will water resistance and what not, i've never dropped a phone down the loo but I know folk who do it on a bi-monthly basis, if Apple tried their hand at environmental protection they would be quids in with many people!


S4 supports ANT+, been using a Garmin ANT+ heart rate strap with my S4 for around 8 months.
Works with Endomondo, strava and many more ap's.

Better still my Garmin speed and cadence sensor is also ANT+ so i get the exact same info my my phone as i do my Edge 705 bike computer/GPS

There has been a waterproof version of the S4 out for a few months as well.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Maybe i'll look in to a bike computer but its not at the top of my wish list for the time being.

Lets face it the S4 is shonky in the hand though, is the S5 going to be much better?


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Xploit said:


> Maybe i'll look in to a bike computer but its not at the top of my wish list for the time being.
> 
> Lets face it the S4 is shonky in the hand though, is the S5 going to be much better?


No, what i'm saying is if you buy a ANT+ enabled phone you really do not need a bike computer.
Only advantage my Edge 705 has over my S4 is the battery lasts longer, but the i have a very light weight 3400mAh charge pack with me so it's not really a issue.

Don't know what you mean by shonky.
I guess if you have small hands any large phone will be a struggle to stretch with your thumb.
I only use my phone 1 handed though and i've not really had any problems with accessing the entire screen of holding the phone.

To be honest though i tend to use my phone as a GPS and camera most the time (S3 took better pics), and as a phone most of the rest.
If i'm stuck waiting somewhere i tend to plop in my ear phones and listen to music.
Screen and keyboard are too small for me to bother with emails, movies etc.

I do have some games installed but mainly for the kids.

So for my uses i've not really had a problem with either the size or the shape.
Biggest let down is the pic quality, i've snapped pics with my S3 and S4 side by side and the S3 has better colours and is sharper than the S4.
Battery is terrible on the S3 though.


----------

